# Making bows with a fork



## nanakerry (Jun 1, 2011)

Many of you have probably seen this way of making small bows to put on your projects but I hadn't and saved a lot of time and frustration on my part


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder! What a great way to make tiny bows.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I've never seen this, but it is a good idea and looks simple.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

nanakerry said:


> Many of you have probably seen this way of making small bows to put on your projects but I hadn't and saved a lot of time and frustration on my part
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Looks so easy to do. Also learnt how to make dandelions using a fork in another link.


----------



## nanakerry (Jun 1, 2011)

This one making the pom poms with a fork I had seen before but not the small bows with the ribbon


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Very clever. Have bookmarked it.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Well that was neat! I've never seen that before. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

How cool is that! 

Thank you.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you, have not seen that method before. Will come in handy


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks. I'm hopeless with bows, so that may be easy enough for me to try. &#128077;


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty!


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

This is great, thank you!


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing that link. I bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Brilliant many thanks for the link x


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Had not seen this done x thank you


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Oops posted twice Had not seen this done x thank you


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

I bought a 'Bowmaker' with adjustable pegs. Think Amazon may sell them or craft shops. They are such fun. I was so inspired I bought a larger and different one to make big bows for parcels. Am not at home till Tuesday but if you find trouble pm 
me and i will get details off the box!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

KathyT said:


> Well that was neat! I've never seen that before. Thanks for the link.


Ditto!


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

How do you get the written patterns for these?


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

Amazing! Thank you.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Now why didnt I think of this. Cheaper than buying them for sure!! Bookmarking this.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

What a great tip. Thanks for the link. I'll be using this technique a lot!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

nanakerry said:


> Many of you have probably seen this way of making small bows to put on your projects but I hadn't and saved a lot of time and frustration on my part
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ewingforever (Mar 1, 2015)

Never too old to learn!


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

WOW! These are terrific videos. It will be easier now to make bows on baby sweaters and afghans. Thank you.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - I can definitely use this


----------



## shar.richey (Jul 2, 2011)

Very helpful! I can use this for my handmade cards.
Thanks so much.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

